# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Changer Pseudo

## Concombre Masqué

Coucou

Possible de changer de pseudo svp ? Donc à la place de Couguar j'aimerais avoir Concombre Masqué ! Bon on rigole pas, lol, j'ai mes raisons ! On va me traiter de tarer  :: 

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## loulouk

l'admin a tous pouvoirs, y compris celui de changer les pseudos .

----------


## Algo

On le fait, mais pas tous les jours.

Donc on l'a fait, il faut maintenant utiliser ce pseudo pour vous connecter.

----------


## Concombre Masqué

Ah trop cool merci Algo  ::

----------


## D-elphine

je me sers de ce topic car je voudrais changer de pseudo.

j'ai vu qu'il y avait déjà une delphine donc est ce que c'est possible de me nommer: Delphine avec majuscule par exple ? 
ou alors de mettre D-elphine  :: 
Merci

----------


## Anaïs

pseudo changé  :Smile:

----------


## Fille de l'ombre

Bonsoir, 

Serait-il possible de changer le mien aussi svp ? 

A la place de mon prénom j'aimerai y mettre "Fille de l'ombre". Si c'est déjà pris y rajouter un 24 à la fin. 

Merci :-)

----------


## Anaïs

pseudo changé  :Smile:

----------


## heloisecar@gmail.com

Bonjour, j'aimerais changer mon pseudo qui est mon adresse mail pour mon prénom (Héloïse)  svp 
Je vous remercie d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour, malheureusement ce pseudo n'est pas libre, merci de nous proposer 3 options par ordre de préférence  :Smile:  (le plus voulu en premier)

----------


## Cabriole

Bonjour,
Est ce que vous pourriez changer mon pseudo par Cabriole svp ? J'ai vérifié il est dispo  :Smile: 
Merci !

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir, c'est fait  :Smile:

----------


## Swing de Fraise

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo pour Swing de Fraise ? 

Merci d'avance ^^

----------


## Anaïs

c'est fait  :Smile:

----------


## Swing de Fraise

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## jujulilas

Et bien, tous ces changements de pseudos sont rigolos, et pour le moins originaux  ::

----------


## doriant

il nous faudrait un robot d'accueil, pr nous servir une blague du jour, notre courrier ds la boite, la meteo chez nous, et qui porterait chaque jour le nom de l'heureux feté. Pr algo quand il n'aura plus rien à faire lool.

----------


## May-May

> Et bien, tous ces changements de pseudos sont rigolos, et pour le moins originaux


J'avais fait remonter ta demande de changement de pseudo, ce n'est plus d'actualité ?

----------


## jujulilas

Oui, plus d'actu  :Smile: 
désolée. Je reste fidèle à "jujulilas"  :Big Grin:

----------


## del28

est ce que ce serait possible de raccourcir mon pseudo ?
de del28 à Del ? (y en a déjà une mais elle n'est jamais revenue sur le forum depuis 2006  ::  bon si non tant pix hein c'est pas grave  :: )

et aussi je ne suis plus bénévole depuis un moment. c'est un peu de l'arnaque du coup ma couleur bleue  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Moi je changerai bien en Belgo78 ça sonnerait mieux et plus juste, j'ai jamais été vraiment parisien  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

C'est mieux Belgo78 c'est mon avis  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Oui je me sens beaucoup plus léger, merci  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

haha tu m'étonnes

----------


## Petit coussinet

Bonjour, 

Est ce que ce serait possible de changer mon pseudo en Nymeria? 

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Anaïs

Malheureusement non, ce nom est déjà utilisé !

----------


## Petit coussinet

Ah d’accord ! J’en cherche un autre et je reviens vers vous si ça ne vous dérange pas ! 
Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------

